# Clocking out 10 min late a few times in 90 days..will they say something?



## Targetking (Nov 4, 2021)

??


----------



## Tacopie (Nov 4, 2021)

Targetking said:


> ??


Yes. It adds up and messes with their bonus.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 4, 2021)

We would not even notice at my store.  Unless you’re in meal compliance territory.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 4, 2021)

It depends at my store.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 4, 2021)

It's going to depend on your store's payroll situation and why you're clocking out late. My guess would be given the current labor shortage that they aren't really going to be concerned about payroll hours right now. However, there might be some concern about how you're managing your time to get whatever you're working on wrapped up before it's time to clock out. That's an important skill for when payroll gets tight.


----------



## lucidtm (Nov 5, 2021)

Our store tends to be lenient but if it was something happening consistently within your 90 days (especially in Q4) you'd be out.


----------



## NightHuntress (Nov 5, 2021)

No one at my store would bat an eye at late clock outs. Only team members clocking out early or in late. Too many times team members are on their way out and a guest will stop them or a lead will ask them to do one last thing. We just don’t have enough team members right now for everything that needs done. Now if you are milking the clock and get caught that’s another story. But ASANTS.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Nov 5, 2021)

There are attendance reports that can be ran by the leadership/HR Team which can tell us if you are clocking in/out late. It really depends on your store. TLs occasionally ask me to run attendance reports if they notice a trend being formed by a TM.


----------



## MrT (Nov 5, 2021)

In my store we would ask why you didnt stay 2 hours later.  Jk but not really.


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 5, 2021)

If it puts you over 40 hours/week and it wasn't ok'd then I would worry.  If not, nope.


----------



## LK18 (Nov 8, 2021)

I don’t think I’ve clocked out on time in the past year lol.


----------

